# My  Family  Tree



## north star (Nov 24, 2017)

*@ ~ @*

Because inquiring minds want to know, I am listing some of the people in my
family.

*1.*  I have a distant Aunt that lives somewhere around the greater Boston area.
She is a spinster and somewhat of a Control Freak......So much so, that she
added on to her original name:  Her original name is:  "Eastern Star".....She added
"Order of the" to her name.

* 2.*  I have a female cousin who works in Law Enforcement.  Her original name is:
"Tin Star".

*3.*  I have a rebellious cousin who lives on the Gulf Coast.  His original name is:
"Southern Star".

* 4.*  I have an uncle who works in the truck [ tractors ] manufacturing industry.  His
original name is: "Western Star".

*5.*  I have a distant uncle who played football for the Green Bay Packers.  He was
somewhat persnickety and decided to add an "R" to our beloved last name.  His name
is: "Bart Starr".

* 6.*  I have another uncle who is the therapeutic skin creams industry.  His original
name is: "Blue Star".  He even attached the word "ointment" after his family name.
[ Traitor !  ].

* 7. * I have another cousin who works in the automotive, satellite communications
industry.  Her original name is:  "On Star".

* 8.*  I have two, twin cousins who went in to the military......They have done pretty
well for themselves.  Their original names are"  "Bronze Star"  &  "Silver Star".

*9.*  I have a cousin who had a somewhat Leading Role in one of George Lucas'
films a few years back.  His name is:  "Death Star".

*10.*  One of my closer cousins was extremely talented in a lot of different things.
A successful entrepreneur if you will.  His original name is:  "Shooting Star".

*11. * I have a successful sister who lives & works in Hollywood, CA.........She works in
the film industry.........Most of you have probably seen her on The Big Screen at one time
or another.  Her original name is:  "Movie Star".

*12.*  As you can imagine, when our family gets together; with all of our peculiarities
and oversized egos, there are a lot of fireworks........Some of the neighbors have even
heard our "get togethers" and commented that we must be having  [ wait for it ]:
Yep, ..."Star Wars".  


*13.*  O.K. one more !......I have a successful brother who is very musically talented.
For years and years and years, he has played a lot of different musical instruments,
...locally......He finally got a few of his friends together to start a band......Now, they
are touring around the world playing at different venues.....Who would have thunk it !
His original name is:  "Maynard Star"......Not quite sure what happened with that
"naming convention".  

So, how is it with you and your family ?.....Do you have family gatherings ?

I hope that you had; and will continue to have, ...a very HAPPY  THANKSGIVING !


*@ ~ @*


----------



## cda (Nov 24, 2017)

And your name??

Building Star??



https://ixquick-proxy.com/do/spg/sh...tury1.jpg&sp=c88bd80305a9a43e5dc2185b5cdcce06


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Nov 29, 2017)

"north star" thanks for clearing that up; always wondered why north star!

As for my family gatherings my "Dads" sides of the family are hillbillies from West Virginia. My "Moms" sides are Pollock's from PA. Imagine going to my dad's reunion having moonshine and sharing all the best hillbilly jokes and my mom's side of family drinking vodka with all the funniest Pollock jokes they've heard.

As for names my Great Great Grandmother was Pocahontas (Smith) Vineyard and her father was Dr. John Smith. So I'm part Indian, Hillbilly, and Pollock.


----------

